# Bonnor Bridge......



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like DOT has closed it until further notice due to safety reasons.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Not surprised.


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Really bad news. I am planning to head to Rodanthe on Thursday for a long weekend. 

News and Observer reports that "ferry service will start Wednesday from Stumpy Point on the Dare County mainland to Rodanthe on Hatteras Island". Wonder if that will be open for vehicles with a rod rack, or just "emergencies. Any one have past experience when the bridge was closed?


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Bonner Bridge to Close Immediately

Out of immediate concern for the safety of travelers in the Outer Banks, the North Carolina Department of Transportation has closed the Herbert C. Bonner Bridge on N.C. 12 over the Oregon Inlet. NCDOT crews have been monitoring the state of the bridge since recent routine sonar scanning revealed excessive scouring – sand erosion from around the support structures. Steps for emergency repair are already underway, and work will begin as soon as possible. The bridge will remain closed until repairs are completed.

An emergency ferry route has been established between Rodanthe and Stumpy Point, and is expected to begin operating Wednesday morning. Ferry tolls are waived for riders while the route is in operation. At full capacity, the route can transport up to 380 single cars per boat each way.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Starboard said:


> Really bad news. I am planning to head to Rodanthe on Thursday for a long weekend.
> 
> News and Observer reports that "ferry service will start Wednesday from Stumpy Point on the Dare County mainland to Rodanthe on Hatteras Island". Wonder if that will be open for vehicles with a rod rack, or just "emergencies. Any one have past experience when the bridge was closed?


In the past full time residents emergency vehicles and commercial vehicles got priority boarding. Other than that it was first come fisrt served. 

http://www.ncdot.gov/download/transit/ferry/EmergencySchedule_Ferry.pdf


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info Alexy.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

From the Raleigh News & Observer:

"Legal challenges have prevented DOT from breaking ground on a $215.8 million contract, awarded in 2011, to replace Bonner Bridge with a new 2.8-mile bridge across Oregon Inlet."

This environmental crap is getting old.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! Bridge has been scarry for years. Those going south of bridge might consider swanquarter / cedar island ferry to Ocracoke then ferry to Hatteras village. I had rather do that than be stuck at stumpy point for hours and ... Best - glenn


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

good. glad they closed before someone got hurt. Leave it closed until new one is finished. Will be an inconvence, but will be worth it in long run.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

First come first served for NOW and the ferry's only hold less than 50 cars providing no trucks or trailers.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

redhorse9902 said:


> good. glad they closed before someone got hurt. Leave it closed until new one is finished. Will be an inconvence, but will be worth it in long run.


Perhaps you never had to commute from Hatteras Island to the Mainland daily during the work week for your job for example "DrumDum" who may be stuck in the Ferry line en route to Rodanthe at this very moment without his trusty I-pad to respond to you

Hows about pumping sand under the pilings that have been scoured out by the Inlet, as is currently being planned by NC DOT and start building the new bridge and limp through with the Bonner Bridge after the repairs have been made?

And have the NC and Federal Government Legislature create a "Cease and Desist" Court Order for all "Frivolous Law Suits" currently blocking the construction of the New Bridge by wacko environmental groups with an Agenda not in the interests of the Citizens of North Carolina and the United States of America, not to mention the Residents and Visitors of Hatteras Island


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

interesting facts about Scouring


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridge_scour


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*This LINK has EXCELLENT info . . .

http://www.wavy.com/news/north-carolina/ap-north-carolina/safety-concerns-force-bonner-bridge-closure*


----------



## PELIKAN (Jun 6, 2012)

Loading for the emergency ferry-route is on a first-come, first-served basis, but Dare County Emergency Management has the ability to establish priority loading procedures if the need arises. 

Departing Stumpy Point at 5 a.m., 6:30, 8, 9:30, 11, 12:30p.m., 2, 3:30, 5, & 9:30. 
Departing Rodanthe at 6 a.m., 7:30, 9, 10:30, Noon, 1:30p.m, 3, 4:30, 6, & 7:30.

Unfortunately, the boats and crews needed for the emergency route will also mean fewer boats and crews for the Hatteras-Ocracoke route. The new schedule on that route, effective immediately, is as follows: 

Departing Ocracoke: 5 a.m., 7, 9, 11, 1 p.m., 3, 5, 7, 9, and 11.
Departing Hatteras: 6 a.m., 8, 10, Noon, 2 p.m., 4, 6, 8, 10, and midnight.


Ferry information is available by calling 800-293-3779


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

PELIKAN said:


> Loading for the emergency ferry-route is on a first-come, first-served basis, but Dare County Emergency Management has the ability to establish priority loading procedures if the need arises.
> 
> Departing Stumpy Point at 5 a.m., 6:30, 8, 9:30, 11, 12:30p.m., 2, 3:30, 5, & 9:30.
> Departing Rodanthe at 6 a.m., 7:30, 9, 10:30, Noon, 1:30p.m, 3, 4:30, 6, & 7:30.
> ...


I'm no expert on the area and/or the population but, to me, I question if that will handle the number of people that work on the mainland or north of the Bonner Bridge. Plus, we have to take into account people that live on the mainland or north of the bridge and work south of the bridge . . . Anyone with local knowledge about that issue ???


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Damn Drumdrum, that sucks large ones.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

ez2cdave said:


> I'm no expert on the area and/or the population but, to me, I question if that will handle the number of people that work on the mainland or north of the Bonner Bridge. Plus, we have to take into account people that live on the mainland or north of the bridge and work south of the bridge . . . Anyone with local knowledge about that issue ???


It should be enough for this time of year but the only one run after 5 isn't going to work. Imagin getting off work at 5 to go wait for a 9:30 ferry then a 1:51 ride just to be in Rodanthe and have to drive another 50 mins to frisco like Kenny does. I have to use the Ferry but I work for myself and adjust my schedule but most can't.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh and also don't forget that winter weather is not too nice in the sound as well so there will be days where no ferry is available at all.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

It is bad for the people who live there. They will have priority over everyone else. Just have to leave a little earlier.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I heard 2 tales to this story. My lumber supplier called asking for a location he could put up driver and big truck for the night. He wanted close to Salvo to be on first ferry back this morning at 7:00 AM due to big chunk of concrete falling off the bridge and subsequential closing. Not 20 minutes later did I hear of the "Ready for primetime Scouring" on 99.1 radio about 2:30 PM. Not sure which one or both is true. If it is an extended period of time its gonna be a headache for those of us involved. Lots of big semis here and also the "Milking it Boys", RPC is still resurfacing and painting the roads through Buxton with heavy equipment. Food Lion is just beginning their overhaul of Store#685 Avon,with all out of town contractors, I might add. Want to talk about slow, anybody in the hip pocket of Eastern NCs goverment contracts is as slow as possible. No way in the world that this helps.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Garboman said:


> Perhaps you never had to commute from Hatteras Island to the Mainland daily during the work week for your job for example "DrumDum" who may be stuck in the Ferry line en route to Rodanthe at this very moment without his trusty I-pad to respond to you
> 
> Hows about pumping sand under the pilings that have been scoured out by the Inlet, as is currently being planned by NC DOT and start building the new bridge and limp through with the Bonner Bridge after the repairs have been made?
> 
> And have the NC and Federal Government Legislature create a "Cease and Desist" Court Order for all "Frivolous Law Suits" currently blocking the construction of the New Bridge by wacko environmental groups with an Agenda not in the interests of the Citizens of North Carolina and the United States of America, not to mention the Residents and Visitors of Hatteras Island


Dang straight.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

It's not just about adding 3 hrs travel to get on or off the island, and that's if the weather conditions are right for the Ferry to run. It's about Emergency medical attention, sick Children, there is a fine group of Doctors in Avon but that facility can't handle serious stuff. Our Government needs to declare a state of Emergency, the state needs to ignore SELC lawsuit and start building the new bridge today -- meanwhile our government needs to send high speed Hovercraft to Stumpy Point to move residents faster ---- Folks, your backyard or playground may be next, Hatteras Island has been ignored by the rest of the USA long enough --- Try shutting down the bridges to Key West --- River


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

River said:


> It's not just about adding 3 hrs travel to get on or off the island, and that's if the weather conditions are right for the Ferry to run. It's about Emergency medical attention, sick Children, there is a fine group of Doctors in Avon but that facility can't handle serious stuff. Our Government needs to declare a state of Emergency, the state needs to ignore SELC lawsuit and start building the new bridge today -- meanwhile our government needs to send high speed Hovercraft to Stumpy Point to move residents faster ---- *Folks, your backyard or playground may be next, Hatteras Island has been ignored by the rest of the USA long enough --- Try shutting down the bridges to Key West* --- River


Truer words have never been spoken......+1


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

redhorse9902 said:


> It is bad for the people who live there. They will have priority over everyone else. Just have to leave a little earlier.


Not true


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

PELIKAN said:


> Loading for the emergency ferry-route is on a first-come, first-served basis, but Dare County Emergency Management has the ability to establish priority loading procedures if the need arises.
> 
> Departing Stumpy Point at 5 a.m., 6:30, 8, 9:30, 11, 12:30p.m., 2, 3:30, 5, & 9:30.
> Departing Rodanthe at 6 a.m., 7:30, 9, 10:30, Noon, 1:30p.m, 3, 4:30, 6, & 7:30.
> ...



Is this the revised Ocracoke to Hatteras schedule available anywhere? I called the number and DOT is still reading the hourly schedule.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Having lived on Hatteras many times in several of past decades, you have to remember the most important thing, if indeed you are NOT a native islander and moved on the island.
It was your choice, you do your homework you make your decision. It's a barrier island with all the problems of a moving sand pile. Seems to me the best and cheapest overall solution would be to built the long bridge and let pea island wash back out to sea and take all the feds with it. Its truly sad to see a once thriving surf fishing mecca turn into a wasteland for various forms of wildlife and a sounding board for a bunch of left wing liberal tree huggers that have more money than they have grey matter.
Since making the career move to the pacific I could not have been anymore happier, 14 lbs brownies on a fly in some of the most pristine rivers in the world, swimming between your legs.
GT's off the rocks that make drum fishing equal to bream fishing with a cane pole. Hand lining Ahi, Ono, Maui Maui, dogtooth and on occasion a marlin or two because local's out here cannot afford the expensive rods and reels we take for granted.
Remember talking about Murray before he took over the reins no one thought it would happen but guess what....it did. Hatteras is unique but its certainly not the only area of the state that is, one of the few counties that contributes far more that it receives back on the tax books in raleigh....I do not know the solution but class action law suits come to mind, its not going to happen by its self you have to stand up and fight for your beliefs, well people that time is upon us, its time either put up or shut up, my effort will be continued contributions to help the cause and yours will be??????????????????????????/


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Now I agree with River. Declare a state of emergency and start construction on the new bridge. The state of NC has thrown enough money at this bridge. As a NC resident, its MY tax dollars they keep spending on it. I realize it is one H**l of an inconvence, but is one of the prices that you pay to live on a island. I really do feel for the residents that live there.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Kwaj-tom said:


> Having lived on Hatteras many times in several of past decades, you have to remember the most important thing, if indeed you are NOT a native islander and moved on the island.
> It was your choice, you do your homework you make your decision. It's a barrier island with all the problems of a moving sand pile. Seems to me the best and cheapest overall solution would be to built the long bridge and let pea island wash back out to sea and take all the feds with it. Its truly sad to see a once thriving surf fishing mecca turn into a wasteland for various forms of wildlife and a sounding board for a bunch of left wing liberal tree huggers that have more money than they have grey matter.
> Since making the career move to the pacific I could not have been anymore happier, 14 lbs brownies on a fly in some of the most pristine rivers in the world, swimming between your legs.
> GT's off the rocks that make drum fishing equal to bream fishing with a cane pole. Hand lining Ahi, Ono, Maui Maui, dogtooth and on occasion a marlin or two because local's out here cannot afford the expensive rods and reels we take for granted.
> Remember talking about Murray before he took over the reins no one thought it would happen but guess what....it did. Hatteras is unique but its certainly not the only area of the state that is, one of the few counties that contributes far more that it receives back on the tax books in raleigh....I do not know the solution but class action law suits come to mind, its not going to happen by its self you have to stand up and fight for your beliefs, well people that time is upon us, its time either put up or shut up, my effort will be continued contributions to help the cause and yours will be??????????????????????????/


You must have forgotten everything you learned if and when you lived there.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Actually all we can hope for is that NCDOT wins the lawsuit that selc is bringing against them... And Ktom did live here,and one thing he does have right,our county is one of the largest contributors to the coffers of NC.. So,all those naysayers in Raleigh need to shut up and get a life....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> Not true


 Actually,I think they will give priority to residence.. They made me show my license before getting in line.. All I saw were nc residence though,and still had enough room for more vehicles at 5pm.. Got me some cloths,toothbrush,ect so I can stay with boss till sat and go back home.. It will be 3 on 3 off from now on I guess,till they get this mess straightened out...



Garboman said:


> Perhaps you never had to commute from Hatteras Island to the Mainland daily during the work week for your job for example "DrumDum" who may be stuck in the Ferry line en route to Rodanthe at this very moment without his trusty I-pad to respond to you
> 
> Hows about pumping sand under the pilings that have been scoured out by the Inlet, as is currently being planned by NC DOT and start building the new bridge and limp through with the Bonner Bridge after the repairs have been made?
> 
> And have the NC and Federal Government Legislature create a "Cease and Desist" Court Order for all "Frivolous Law Suits" currently blocking the construction of the New Bridge by wacko environmental groups with an Agenda not in the interests of the Citizens of North Carolina and the United States of America, not to mention the Residents and Visitors of Hatteras Island


 Garbo,until I grow smart enough for a smart phone and Ipad,guess I'll just keep hammering the keys on this puter... 

I'm with ya on the rest....


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

A mess no matter what. I took a gamble and bought a pass for the Stumpy Point to Ocracoke ferry for our run down after Christmas. At least we can get there and it is a 15 dollar insurance policy.


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

hope you mean swan quarter to o-coke


Alexy said:


> A mess no matter what. I took a gamble and bought a pass for the Stumpy Point to Ocracoke ferry for our run down after Christmas. At least we can get there and it is a 15 dollar insurance policy.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Kenny, Home land security makes them ID everyone, that's if the guy in the yellow shirt is awake


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

joemullet said:


> hope you mean swan quarter to o-coke


Yeah thats the one. Need to think before I type. 
We take the ferry from Ocrakoke to Swan Quarter in the off season to go duck hunting. We take a picnic lunch and set it up upstairs in the big lounge on the tables. We have a few other groups that do the same thing and invite the ferry crew for some food since we always make too much.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> Kenny, Home land security makes them ID everyone, that's if the guy in the yellow shirt is awake


 Trust me,I know it is first come first served now... It ain't right,and got Jody raising h#ll on the internet and by phone... There are others doing the same as well.. Hasn't come into play yet,got on every time so far,unlike last year..


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

After reading some of the comments to this article, it looks like some folks are starting to get a true picture of SELC.

http://www.wral.com/bonner-bridge-l...l_comments=1&d_comments_page=2#comments_block


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

River said:


> Our Government needs to declare a state of Emergency . . .


Our "Government", in DC, has "other priorities" . . . Governor Pat McCrory needs to act and act quickly . . . We can't wait for help from the Feds !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

redhorse9902 said:


> Now I agree with River. Declare a state of emergency and start construction on the new bridge. The state of NC has thrown enough money at this bridge. As a NC resident, its MY tax dollars they keep spending on it. I realize it is one H**l of an inconvence, but is one of the prices that you pay to live on a island. I really do feel for the residents that live there.


Well said . . . We can't sit back and wait for the Feds to do anything anymore. NC must stand on it's own and act to correct this problem, ASAP, and construct the new bridge !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

If the Dare County Commissioners had not stopped the bridge construction in 2003 then the bridge would have been built and opened in 2010.


----------



## UncleSlayton (Dec 8, 2013)

Please sign the petition and forward to others:
http://www.change.org/petitions/sou...pt&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

ez2cdave said:


> Our "Government", in DC, has "other priorities" . . . Governor Pat McCrory needs to act and act quickly . . . We can't wait for help from the Feds !


http://www.scribd.com/doc/190140986/Bonner-Bridge-Letter-SELC-12-6-2013-1


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

speckhunter80 -- I've heard that thrown out there several times and also -- Derb Carter mentioned it in his letter from the SELC and it may be true. These Commissions are mostly local honest people from Dare County with a education in something besides environmental Law and I'm sure they've made mistakes dealing with a bunch of Environmental Cutthroats with big bucks. If they would have agreed to Rules/regs on the beaches back in 2003, they could have made the rules, instead of allowing SELC to sue because we didn't have rules/Regs and we might still have driving on most of the beaches, but they didn't --- hindsights 20/20 and I'm sure if they could reach back and change things, they would --- meanwhile these people need a bridge --- River


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Could not agree with everything you said more, River. Pretty similar to the "bird" issue. Had the NPS developed an ORV driving plan when they were supposed to and warned numerous times to do, the evil "environmental wackos" would not have had any case.


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Signed the petition. Dont think Derb Carter will do anything but wad it up though. There was an article in Charlotte observer about this last week.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

River said:


> speckhunter80 -- I've heard that thrown out there several times and also -- Derb Carter mentioned it in his letter from the SELC and it may be true. These Commissions are mostly local honest people from Dare County with a education in something besides environmental Law and I'm sure they've made mistakes dealing with a bunch of Environmental Cutthroats with big bucks. If they would have agreed to Rules/regs on the beaches back in 2003, they could have made the rules, instead of allowing SELC to sue because we didn't have rules/Regs and we might still have driving on most of the beaches, but they didn't --- hindsights 20/20 and I'm sure if they could reach back and change things, they would --- meanwhile these people need a bridge --- River


River and speckhunter, and anyone else. If you haven't seen it already, here is some clarification on the SELC statements. I would consider the source trustworthy.

Correcting Errors in SELC Statements


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

mark h. said:


> http://www.scribd.com/doc/190140986/bonner-bridge-letter-selc-12-6-2013-1


Right on, governor McCrory !!!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks like SELC is playing the mis-information AND waiting game, with the waiting part being waiting for the experts in the varrious state agencies that did not uphold their view to go away.
They hopefully will get bored of all these games they are losing and go away..


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Kinda what I figured Dr Bubba --- glad they finally addressed it ---- Thanks


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Looks like SELC is playing the mis-information AND waiting game, with the waiting part being waiting for the experts in the varrious state agencies that did not uphold their view to go away.
> They hopefully will get bored of all these games they are losing and go away..


 Oh,you mean the same game they used to close the beaches.. You know,wear them down,make them sit through meetings,reg neg ect,throw all their $ out there against an eviro group that has all the $ attorneys,time, lobbyist groups,ect that you can stand?? The kicker was them sitting at the reg neg meetings,not giving any output on compromise,just displaying their arrogance and give a chit less attitude,knowing full well they were in the catbird seat after the BOYLE DECLARATION....


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Looks like SELC is playing the mis-information AND waiting game, with the waiting part being waiting for the experts in the various state agencies that did not uphold their view to go away.


I believe the first part of your statement to be right on but differ with the second part.

A couple weeks ago good ole Senator Harry Reid invoked the " nuclear option " in the Senate. This gives the Senate the right to instate by simple majority vote, all of Barack Obama's left wing liberal judicial appointments. There are 87 vacancies. It is very, very possible that there could be a line of judges in place within the next 3-6 months that can completely end any bridge litigation or at the very least, delay decisions for decades. I've never won a lottery but I'd bet SELC is working feverishly behind the scenes .


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Not it Obama nominated them. They will be enviromentalist and gun confiscation judges. Be alot worse than now!!!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Don't worry - they'll patch the bridge and most will put it on the back burner till it breaks again --- human nature --- SELC just smiles --- just remember - your backyard could be next on Audubons, Defenders of Wildlife, etc. list ---- River


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

You are correct River, they have already started in The Great Smoky Mountains National Park.
charlie


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

She should be open now.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

She is....


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Glad she's back.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Without knowing all there is to know about engineering and coastal management, and if I were to just be thinking out loud .. what ya reckon would happen if the corp of engineers stopped dredging. Ya reckon the inlet would close back up so a much shorter and smaller bridge could be constructed. I know it don't matter but just if'n a little. And I know the OI Fishing Center is big business .. or at least has been in the past.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Interesting thoughts aln. There are a LOT of HIGH DOLLAR boats there whose owners probably have a vested interest in keeping the inlet open though.


----------



## Yota924x4 (Dec 6, 2013)

Don't forget it's not just Oregon inlet fishing center that passes through there. Pirates cove And wanchese also need it


----------

